# Service Intervals



## forlorn (Mar 14, 2008)

Just got my new (to me) 04 GTO with a 6 speed and 16K miles on it.

I went looking around and can't seem to find a solid answer on the intervals recommend by GM or other wise on when to change the fluids.

I can only find in the owners manual to change the coolant every 5/150k with DEXCOOL and engine oil I already know.

I am mainly interesting in the transmission/rear end interval people/GM recommend. Also when to change the clutch/brake fluid as well as the power steering fluid.

I ask this because I am mainly used to the intervals on motorcycles and my fairly old cars, and I know newer cars these days have longer/different intervals than before.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard forlorn..

You could call your local Pontiac dealer and ask what their recommended service intervals are and schedule accordingly. IMO... buying this car used with 16K, you should be ok, check the fluids for abnormal color etc. My clutch fluid was filthy and was changed out at 26K under warranty. I could wipe dirt residue from the inside lip of the reservoir and requested it be changed. The clutch fluid should be mostly clear like your brake fluid. After the replacement my shifting feels new again.

If your clutch fluid is a dark brown color, I would recommend getting that replaced now, and spend a few dollars more for synthetic. 

Your gearing oil in the rear end will break down in time at 16K you should be ok, you'll know better if you are hearing a growling or clunking sound. If you start hearing that, it's time. IMO I'd say close to 50K I would get it done.

Again using synthetics with a silence modifier in the rear end.

Same with transmission gearing oil, IMO about 50K or so. I am basing my opinions on recommended service intervals for other vehicles I have.

For real peace of mind.... Change them all out now. At the very least check your fluids for abnormal color or signs of the oil's viscosity breaking down.


----------



## forlorn (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info I'll ask the service department for what they have when I go in tomorrow for my door lock.

One last question: to change the clutch hydraulic fluid it seems the transmission needs to be pulled to get to the slave cylinder, or is their a service port or another way?

Thank you for the help.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

forlorn said:


> Thanks for the info I'll ask the service department for what they have when I go in tomorrow for my door lock.
> 
> One last question: to change the clutch hydraulic fluid it seems the transmission needs to be pulled to get to the slave cylinder, or is their a service port or another way?
> 
> Thank you for the help.


They can bleed out and siphon out the old, replace with new and bleed. No need to pull the transmission.


----------



## forlorn (Mar 14, 2008)

Good news, I take it that it shouldn't cost all that much if I have to pay for it then. I generally do all of this myself on all of my vehicles , but since I just got it I want to keep the newness to it before I go pulling it apart so I'll let the dealer do it if it is bad, that and I have other 'projects'.

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

:cheers


----------

